# Done with Lyft



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

Today was my last day with Lyft. After getting too many pings that were 15 to 20 minutes away and not accepting I finally broke down and took one for 12 minutes. Drove to the pickup and hit the arrived. Of course mom and dad and 3 small children hop into the car. I immediately point out to dad that I cannot take them because I don't have enough seat belts for each of the passengers plus the youngest would definitely need a car seat. Dad knowing from the start that he was trying to pull a fast one jumps out of the car grabs the family and walks away.

I cancel the trip and request a cancel fee. Denied....I didn't wait around for five minutes before I hit the cancel.

Done with Lyft. I guess to get paid I should have just driven them and put those people in danger. 

Fist Bump my ass....how about a kid through the windshield.

I have asked to have my account discontinued. If they keep me active I will continue to accept pings and then ignore them until I upset enough customers that they do as I asked.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

Best time to quit now is right after you get the referral bonus these days so you're not missing much 
Good luck to you
They deactivated me from lyft when I had 20 percent calculations you're better off at home at these prices


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

Never burn your bridge. Lyft does not require their drivers to drive at least 1X per 30 days to stay active. So leave it alone for months, take a break, go on vacation, do something else, etc, etc, but don't burn your bridge. U never know when u need to drive for them again. U may move to a different city or state where Lyft is greener there.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Riders are a-hole, don't take it on lyft. 
There is a protocol to earn cancellation fee for both uber and lyft. Slightly different though. Lyft gives you the cancellation fee easier if the steps are followed.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Did you send Lyft an email about it before flipping out? They were always much easier to get cancel fees out of for me.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I seriously accept about 30% of Lyft requests, some of the drive times are comical. Uber is getting bad too.


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> Did you send Lyft an email about it before flipping out? They were always much easier to get cancel fees out of for me.


This is not worthy of any response except to not that you should not respond again.


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

UberDesson said:


> Never burn your bridge. Lyft does not require their drivers to drive at least 1X per 30 days to stay active. So leave it alone for months, take a break, go on vacation, do something else, etc, etc, but don't burn your bridge. U never know when u need to drive for them again. U may move to a different city or state where Lyft is greener there.


I appreciate the sentiment but this is a part time gig for me and I do it because I mostly enjoy it. Lyft has sucked the enjoyment out of it for me. I cannot foresee any circumstance that I would need Lyft to improve my quality of life.


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

I have been deactivated. Problem solved.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

As a fellow driver, it's sad to see u go. Stay safe out there!


----------



## InTheD (Jun 15, 2015)

There are not enough Lyft requests. Most Lyft pings are 15 minutes away or so. At the same time, I have a better chance of an Uber ping in the area or on the way back. It's a gamble I take. I've only been disappointed 2-3 times.


----------



## Permai Lindal (Jan 10, 2015)

I am done with lyft too.


----------



## Webmasters Pride (Jun 12, 2015)

I had to drive longer to pickup Lyft customers.


----------



## pn6 (May 21, 2015)

Longer pickup times means fewer drivers in your area. Fewer drivers means more opportunities for those who stick it out. Sure they will flood the area with more drivers from time to time but they won't last as most drivers are in it for the fast buck. I routinely pickup rides over 10 minutes away. The return customers know it takes a few minutes extra. The new riders get a call from me before I get in the car. I let them know how long it will be and if they don't want to wait they can cancel right away and try again.
When I show up to too many people I suggest they call for another car. If they want to bail I let them know Lyft will charge 5 bucks for the call then I make sure I get at least that by waiting or whatever!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Webmasters Pride said:


> I had to drive longer to pickup Lyft customers.


I DRIVE longer to pickup Lyft pax.
The pay is better.
SRF is not deducted from my fare.
Tips average more than the Lyft cut.
What I see as fare in Lyft is what I get deposited to my account or more.

Lyft is more driver friendly. don't let it die. I get repeat customers on Lyft more often than on Uber platform. and this shows there is also some royalty there as well. All cheapskates go to Uber. Those who repeatedly use Lyft, almost always tip. Very few exceptions to see a repeat Lyft customer and not get a tip.


----------



## Adam G (Jun 7, 2015)

Today was my first day running uber and lyft simultaneously. I had the same passenger ping three times on Lyft 15 minutes away. On the third request I accepted it. She was awful (rhymes with punt sorry...) and I had to go to the hood! Not sure how this is going to work out. Seems there aren't a lot of customers or drivers..


----------



## pn6 (May 21, 2015)

In my area the more ghetto the pax is the more they use Uber!!!! makes them feel like they are special or something even though the same car will show up if done with Lyft!!


----------



## Adam G (Jun 7, 2015)

OK.. Tried Lyft again today. Did one trip. Pax pickup 14 minutes away. Another questionable area. Picked up two. Both stink of cigarette smoke. Drove them to a methadone clinic. It appears Lyft has all the rejects from Uber. $8 trip took me a total of 40 minutes. Tapping out! I'll just stick with Uber. .


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I will say I pick up more girls on Lyft than uber. I enjoy my Lyft passengers much more than uber, not even close.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Snowtop said:


> Today was my last day with Lyft. After getting too many pings that were 15 to 20 minutes away and not accepting I finally broke down and took one for 12 minutes. Drove to the pickup and hit the arrived. Of course mom and dad and 3 small children hop into the car. I immediately point out to dad that I cannot take them because I don't have enough seat belts for each of the passengers plus the youngest would definitely need a car seat. Dad knowing from the start that he was trying to pull a fast one jumps out of the car grabs the family and walks away.
> 
> I cancel the trip and request a cancel fee. Denied....I didn't wait around for five minutes before I hit the cancel.
> 
> ...


just delete the app


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

KMANDERSON said:


> just delete the app


I see it took 4 weeks since my original post for you to think of that brilliant idea. I guess I should hire you as my life coach.

In the future please keep your uninformed comments to yourself.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Lyft is a joke


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

I like when you get a ping from both and you get both from the same person.
I had a cancel from a pax as she drove away in a cab. Oh too bad 5 minutes. Got the fee


----------

